# M.I.P. ? will we get any ???



## Blister (20 Feb 2009)

Well we all know what WIP stands for " Work in progress "

Was just wondering if we will get any MIP re tomorrow ?

AS its WIZERs big day :lol: 

MIP " Marriage in progress " shots would be nice \/ 


Well done Tom , hope it all goes without any problems , and you and the new wife live happy ever after :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


My ex wife and I were happy for 21 years :lol: 

and then we met 


:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## lurker (20 Feb 2009)

Good luck Tom

Just remember, Marriage is about give & take

You give
She takes





surely the pipper is too busy to log on today!


----------



## woodbloke (20 Feb 2009)

...and just remember _her_ golden rule.
'What's yours is mine and what's mine me own' :lol: - Rob


----------



## Jenx (20 Feb 2009)

All the very best to you both Tom ....
have a great day      


_If you're lucky, you could slip the vicar a tenner to 'rush things through', and you'll get back to play with the lathe by half-six latest !     _

Hope it all goes really well and 
wish you and the future Mrs Wizer all the health happiness and success you could ever dream of. 8) 8) 8)  


Alun


----------



## newt (20 Feb 2009)

Tom, keep smiling and watch the back.


----------



## Richard S (20 Feb 2009)

I wish you all the very best for your future together.

Richard


----------



## Paul Chapman (20 Feb 2009)

Best wishes, Tom  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## maltrout512 (20 Feb 2009)

All the best to you both.


----------



## MikeG. (20 Feb 2009)

All the very best Tom! I hope your day goes really well......... It goes by in a flash.

Have you got a wedding list? Some people seem to think that a wedding list at BHS or Harrods is a good idea...........I bet you wouldn't be the first to have a wedding list at Axminster!!!

Have a great time!

Mike


----------



## Dave S (20 Feb 2009)

Tom - hope you enjoy your day!

All the best for tommorrow and for the future!

Dave


----------



## John. B (20 Feb 2009)

Very best wishes to you both Tom,
Have a super day. (forcast looks good)
\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/

John. B


----------



## TrimTheKing (20 Feb 2009)

Ah yes, all the best mate, have a great day and make the most of it, it flies by before you've even had chance to take it all in.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Lord Nibbo (20 Feb 2009)

Good luck Tom & the new Mrs Whizzer. :lol: =D> =D> =D> 

I just shouted the news to my swmbo and she just shouted back "Bang goes his slope then" so it's not all down hill from tomorrow lets just say that the slope suddenly leveled out maybe a tad up hill. :lol:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Feb 2009)

What kind of a lout wouldn't check in to get all these good wishes on the day before he commits matrimony? :lol: :lol: 

Best to you Tom. Good luck.


----------



## Karl (20 Feb 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Tom. No taking the wi-fi to the alter though.... :lol: 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## OPJ (20 Feb 2009)

All the very best to both of you, Tom.


----------



## wizer (20 Feb 2009)

shucks thanks guys  

Packed missus-to-be off this morning to the hotel and slipped into the workshop to make her a last minute present. Typically it didn't go well :roll: (refer to my signature). It didn't turn out too bad in the end and along with the ring box, I think she'll be suitably happy.

I'm all packed and enjoying my last night of freedom (and peace and quiet). I'm trying to memorize my speech and editing out the inlaw jokes 

All that is left is to get this superglue and ebony dust off my ring finger :shock:  Acetone and Sand paper I think :wink:


----------



## mailee (20 Feb 2009)

All the best for tomorrow Tom. Now you will have to make the most of your tools, you won't be buying many more now. :lol:


----------



## Ironballs (20 Feb 2009)

Good luck Tom and have a great day, don't forget to pack that club you turned the other day

Damian


----------



## Oryxdesign (20 Feb 2009)

Best wishes for tomorrow Tom.


----------



## big soft moose (20 Feb 2009)

yep best wishes to mr and mrs wizer from me and (nearly) mrs soft moose - you are a month and a bit ahead of us.

I guess we wont be hearing from you for a while - or are you taking a laptop on your honeymoon


----------



## wizer (20 Feb 2009)

That's wishful thinking Pete, you don't get rid of me that easily. No honeymoon booked, back to work on Monday 

The laptop might even find it's way into the suitcase....  :roll: :lol:


----------



## Oryxdesign (20 Feb 2009)

No excuse for not posting a snap of the moment then, I'll be raising a drink for the happy couple tomorrow evening!

Si


----------



## motownmartin (20 Feb 2009)

All the best Tom, it will be the best day of your life, it was for me.


----------



## houtslager (20 Feb 2009)

all the best from A'dam hope the weather stays good for you both.
Karl


----------



## wizer (20 Feb 2009)

Cheers Simon. I'll try to get some MIPS, the bride's a little camera shy :roll: 

Weather looks ok. Overcast but no rain. The whole thing is in a Hotel in Tunbridge Wells. So we don't have to go out side if the weather is off. They do have lovely grounds tho so out photographer will probably want some out there.

I keep thinking I've forgotten something. I'm used to having SWMBO here to remember for me


----------



## TrimTheKing (20 Feb 2009)

Suit
Shirt
Pants
Socks
Cufflinks (if required)
Shoes
Couple of Paracetamol
Stiff shot of single malt

The rest will work itsself out. 

Have a great day matey.

Mark


----------



## Oryxdesign (20 Feb 2009)

TrimTheKing":24507j8l said:


> Suit
> Shirt
> Pants
> Socks
> ...



+ money, if you've forgotten anything get a waiter to buy it for you!


----------



## Mattty (20 Feb 2009)

Best of luck Tom. Have a cracking day and see you on the other side... 8)


----------



## wizer (20 Feb 2009)

Suit = Check
Shirt = Check
Pants = Check (present from swmbo)
Socks = Check
Cufflinks (if required) = Check (present from swmbo)
Shoes = Check
Tramadol, Naproxen, Paracetamol, Vitamins = Check
Stiff shot of single malt = Not a good idea due to above


----------



## TrimTheKing (20 Feb 2009)

wizer":23xj8si9 said:


> Stiff shot of single malt = Not a good idea due to above


You'll definitely shake the nerves off though eh! 

Mark


----------



## matt (20 Feb 2009)

Erm... RING?!


----------



## Waka (20 Feb 2009)

Wizer

Have a great day.


----------



## p111dom (21 Feb 2009)

All the best mate. Hope the weather holds out for you. My advice would be to watch the best man and ushers. I made mine stay at the house the night before only to find in the morning that they stayed up all night, got extremely drunk and coloured one of the ushers in with permanent black marker after he passed out. Finger nails, toe nails, even his eyelids. They wrote arrows to various bits with things like "real horses hair" written all over him. It's really funny now but on the day it took two hours of scrubbing him with fairy liquid and salt to get it off. Needles to say that on the photos, he looked like he'd been left out in the sun too long. :lol:


----------



## ByronBlack (21 Feb 2009)

I'm a bit late to the thread  but good luck Tom, you're a braver man than I


----------



## Oryxdesign (21 Feb 2009)

Just raising a drink to Mr and Mrs Wizer now, they certainly picked a lovely day for it, congratulations to you both.
Simon


----------



## johnjin (21 Feb 2009)

Many congratulations Tom
Best wishes

John


----------



## Chris Knight (22 Feb 2009)

Congratulations Tom! Here's wishing you a long and happy marriage!


----------



## Steve Maskery (22 Feb 2009)

Another late-comer here, but all the very best to you both. ccasion5:


----------



## wizer (22 Feb 2009)

Thanks again everyone.

We really lucked out with the weather. The whole day went without a single hiccup. Bride looked great, Weather was great, service great, reception great, band great. It all went swimmingly.

They all loved their presents. The ring box went down a storm.

Just home and shattered is not the word. My eyes are shutting as I type this. Hopefully baby will go off early and we can get some well needed kip.

Back to work in the morning  See you all tomorrow.


----------



## MikeG. (22 Feb 2009)

Well done Tom!! Good to hear it went so well......


----------



## Oryxdesign (22 Feb 2009)

Common Tom, you know the rules where are the photos?


----------



## wizer (22 Feb 2009)

That's the thing about being the Bride and Groom. You don't have a camera. The official photos will be here in a week. We just watched the video, as shot by my Mum's partner with my cam. I'll see if I can get some photos from the guests


----------



## Oryxdesign (22 Feb 2009)

Well done Tom looking forward to the photos!


----------



## TrimTheKing (22 Feb 2009)

Congratulations mate, sounds like it went off a storm.

Well done.

Mark


----------



## wizer (24 Feb 2009)

I've had a few pics sent to me via friends. I think this one is fitting.







For some reason it makes me think of:

"It was a teenage wedding and the old folks wished them well..."


----------



## matt (24 Feb 2009)

Wow - took me about 4 years to lose my hair after getting married... :lol:


----------



## wizer (24 Feb 2009)

I'm nearlly fully grey and I'm not 30 yet :shock: :roll: :wink:


----------



## woodbloke (24 Feb 2009)

wizer":1woml64l said:


> I've had a few pics sent to me via friends. I think this one is fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tom - Mrs Wizer looks fantastic, but I have to say, that's a very sharp whistle n' flute :wink: - Rob


----------



## wizer (24 Feb 2009)

Cheers Rob. Here's a better pic of the Whistle


----------



## SketchUp Guru (24 Feb 2009)

You have a lovely bride, sir. Treat her well, will you?


----------



## woodbloke (24 Feb 2009)

wizer":28kk2ikg said:


> Cheers Rob. Here's a better pic of the Whistle



Silver grey 'flute (my favourite colour for a whistle), white shirt, matching tie...indeed sartorial elegance, but _brown shoes_ 8-[ - Rob


----------



## wizer (24 Feb 2009)

Not Quite. Beige Suit with ivory pinstripes, ivory shirt, beige tie and *BROWN SHOES*


----------



## BradNaylor (24 Feb 2009)

Congratulations Wizer (and Mrs Wizer).

I don't think I've ever seen a photo of you before and I must admit I was suprised to see that you are actually quite young!

For some reason I'd always lumped you together with the likes of Digit and Devonwoody!

:lol: 

Dan


----------



## lurker (24 Feb 2009)

I made a simlilar comment quite a while ago :lol: and he got the hump :roll:


----------



## frugal (24 Feb 2009)

Congratulations to the both of you.


----------



## wizer (24 Feb 2009)

lurker":16d7bbhc said:


> I made a simlilar comment quite a while ago :lol: and he got the hump :roll:



did I?

Yes I think most people see me as older. Probably because of my bad back. I'm young and useless as opposed to old and useless. :lol:


----------



## woodbloke (24 Feb 2009)

wizer":xtcuvf0t said:


> Not Quite. Beige Suit with ivory pinstripes, ivory shirt, beige tie and *BROWN SHOES*


Tom - must be the pics...suit and tie _looks_ light grey, in which case brown shoes are good with your suit - Rob


----------



## gidon (24 Feb 2009)

Congratulations Mr and Mrs Tom! 
All the best
Gidon


----------



## Lord Nibbo (24 Feb 2009)

Swmbo says what a beautiful dress, shame your not as pretty :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Congratulations to you both \/


----------



## Ironballs (24 Feb 2009)

wizer":pcdfuery said:


> I've had a few pics sent to me via friends. I think this one is fitting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It made me think: "And the groom got a good eyeful of the bride's cleavage"  

Congrats and may it be a long one - marriage

Damian


----------



## TrimTheKing (24 Feb 2009)

wizer":2zxqsf8c said:


> Cheers Rob. Here's a better pic of the Whistle


And look at you, standing up straight without a walking frame in sight!!! :wink: 

Mark


----------



## devonwoody (26 Feb 2009)

Congratulations to you both. Marriage the best thing since sliced bread.

BTW anyone here beat 53 years marriage next week?


----------



## Blister (26 Feb 2009)

devonwoody":ewso5e7r said:


> Congratulations to you both. Marriage the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> BTW anyone here beat 53 years marriage next week?




:shock: :shock: God ,a double life sentence plus 3 years :shock: :shock: 


:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## boysie39 (26 Feb 2009)

Wizer, wellllll Tom, Congrats. may you both get what you want in life.
Jeeezz, we are still exporting our best, Namely the Bride, a very handsome couple. 
Long life and happiness. REgards Boysie ( Eugene)


----------



## Jenx (26 Feb 2009)

Nice one, Tom ...
You scrub up 'nae bad' for a southerner :wink:     

The bride looks lovely...
Wish you both all the success and happiness its possible to have

All the best,

Alun 8)


----------

